# Building a barn from a carport



## Specialk (Oct 29, 2015)

We are building a barn for my babies using a carport frame. We assembled the frame and roof as per the carport instructions last weekend. The rest of the materials were delivered today. I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm planning an area for hay, tack room, cart storage, and of course shelter for my minis.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 29, 2015)

Please keep us updated with pictures and progress! I am planning on doing this someday too!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 30, 2015)

I've seen a lot of nice set ups using those carports. Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 31, 2015)

looks very interesting. keep us posted


----------



## Specialk (Nov 1, 2015)

We almost finished enclosing the entire barn this weekend. I took a ton of pics, details to come. We will have a 6' sliding door on the back to get out carts and hay. Two 4' swinging double Dutch dours on the front. I plan to keep one closed and have the horses use one entrance but I wanted the option of two in case we every have to seperate anyone and create two paddocks.


----------



## Specialk (Nov 1, 2015)

We even put in windows for lthe ittle spoiled ponies.


----------



## Specialk (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't worry the windows are out of pony reach. Plus I wasn't going to clean nose prints.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 1, 2015)

Okay I totally want to do this. I'm loving how your barn is turning out!


----------



## Mona (Nov 1, 2015)

It's looking so lovely!! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 2, 2015)

Love it so far!!! Can't wait to see more progress


----------



## chandab (Nov 2, 2015)

Specialk said:


> We even put in windows for lthe ittle spoiled ponies.


You'll love the windows for light and cross breeze.


----------



## Specialk (Nov 30, 2015)

Painting the barn a nice dark gray. Going to make doors in a buttercup yellow.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 30, 2015)

Love your barn, wish we had built one like this but never gave it a thought. Can't wait to see your yellow doors.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you hire out? It's looking great!


----------



## Specialk (Dec 6, 2015)

No we built it ourselves, it only took two weekends, hoping to have instructions posted soon

That's my hubby with our paint sprayer.


----------



## Specialk (Dec 6, 2015)

Front of barn without doors, just in time for the first snow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking good! Are those colored tubs part of your garden?


----------



## Specialk (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, they are. They are empty mineral tubs from my parent's farm. They are fantastic for growing carrots.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 8, 2015)

Specialk said:


> No we built it ourselves, it only took two weekends, hoping to have instructions posted soon
> 
> That's my hubby with our paint sprayer.


No, no



I was asking if I could hire you to build me one. It looks amazing and you guys did it so quick. Projects at my house always take 4x as long as they should...

Can't wait to see the yellow doors. I love yellow doors. Just recently repainted my front door a buttercup color.


----------

